# Airflow Geschlossene Wasserkühlung / Thermaltake Urban S31



## SenseiFeet (13. Juli 2017)

*Airflow Geschlossene Wasserkühlung / Thermaltake Urban S31*

Hallo,
habe mir ein neues Gehäuse zugelegt und wollte eigentlich mit einem Überdruck arbeiten, weil das Gehäuse doch so schöne Staubfilter vorne und oben hat.
Meine momentane Konstellation:

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Urban S31

Eingebaut;
1080TI,
i7 3960x
Asus Rampage IV
32 GB Corsair (8x4)
3HDD
1SSD
Revolition 85+ NT 1250W
Enermax Liqmax II 120 (Wakü)

Meine Frage:
Habt ihr Ideen wie ich einen Überdruck erzeugen kann, wollte zuerst die 2 Oberen auch reinblasen lassen, allerdings müsste der Radi dann von Innen nach außen saugen und würde zum kühlen die warme Luft nehmen...
Was meint ihr?

Aktuellen Temperatur und Grafik des derzeitigen Airflows angehangen )

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Darkscream (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Airflow Geschlossene Wasserkühlung / Thermaltake Urban S31*

Einmal gelöscht!


----------



## Darkscream (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Airflow Geschlossene Wasserkühlung / Thermaltake Urban S31*

Besorg dir für hinten noch einen Magentstaubfilter, wenn noch nicht vorhanden. Ich glaube kaum das du deine GraKa Temp viel senkst wenn du Hinten umdrehst, deine CPU Temp erhöhen tust du dagegen recht viel. Irgendwo muss die Wärme ja hin.


----------



## SenseiFeet (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Airflow Geschlossene Wasserkühlung / Thermaltake Urban S31*

Hallo. 
Danke für die Antwort ich denke auch das so optimal ist wollte aber eher auf einen Überblick wobei die wakü denke mal mit dem vorderen Lüfter mehr Luft bringt als die 2 140mm im Deckel Oder?


----------



## Darkscream (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Airflow Geschlossene Wasserkühlung / Thermaltake Urban S31*

Ich meine das 1 Lüfter nach außen schon sehr grenzwertig ist bei einer 1080TI. Wenn ich meine oberen 2 ausschalte bekomme ich nach 30 min zocken schon 3°C mehr weil sich das Gehäuse aufheizt. Die oberen 2 laufen nur mit ~420 RPM und saugen nur die Wärme ab die da hoch kommt, aber bei mir saugt der hintere ja auch noch ab.


----------



## SenseiFeet (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Airflow Geschlossene Wasserkühlung / Thermaltake Urban S31*

ja gut habe 2 140 oben
aber meinst du es herrscht dennoch ein überdruck  wegen dem 1 120 vorne und dem 2 120 am radiator die mach innen saugen?

Merke halt das jetzt schon im gehäuse sehr warm ist , allerdings denke ich bei einem kleinem und so geschlossenem ist das normal.


----------



## SenseiFeet (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Airflow Geschlossene Wasserkühlung / Thermaltake Urban S31*

Was hat es eigentlich mit der CPUTIN  auf sich?


----------

